

Ask HN: Can we make money from this? - joubee

Hi All<p>We have a facebook page http://facebook.com/nzblokes<p>We get around 15-20k people talking about us each day and reach about 500k people per week. It's run by two guys as a hobby but recently we've started to get more people coming to the page. We love doing it but wondered if there is any way we can make any money out of this hobby.<p>Any ideas much appreciated :)
======
joubee
Is advertising the only way to make money online?

If we can come up with a model to make money we want to relaunch the website
but.... as what?

thanks for input guys

------
shoestringmedia
Have you thought of reformatting your website a bit and getting some
advertisers on there?

------
yitchelle
advertising is the obvious path for monetizing this amount of traffic.

